# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  X-Maker heating problem

## TwinFeats

My X-Maker has started showing this weird symptom: For any print neither the bed not the extruder heat up. I can go into the preheating menu on the unit, however, and they will both heat up manually fine. Any clues?

----------


## jamcultur

Assuming you've already checked the temperature settings in Qidi Print, I'd suggest you email Qidi support. They are usually quite responsive.

----------


## TwinFeats

> Assuming you've already checked the temperature settings in Qidi Print, I'd suggest you email Qidi support. They are usually quite responsive.


Thanks, I did - they were very helpful. New motherboard arrives in a few days.  :Smile:

----------

